# opiskelijan työt -30 %



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

In this parturi-kampaamo's advertisement, there's a sign that says "opiskelijan työt -30%"

I am not sure if I understood that correctly. Does that mean working students gets 30% discount?


----------



## sammio

No, it means that they have a person who's still studying to a hairdresser working there also, and if you want her to cut or make your hair you will get the 30% discount.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What can I say when I want my hair cut from a student? "Voisinko hiuksen leikkaus opiskelijalta?" The discount sounds, by the way, a good deal to me.


----------



## sammio

"Voisinko saada hiustenleikkuun opiskelijalta?"
"Voisiko hiukseni leikata opiskelija?"

"Mä voisin varaa ajan sille opiskelijalle."
"Mulle tollanen opiskelijan leikkaus."
"Mä voisin uhrata hiukseni toisen opintojen takii, jos onnistuu?"

Yeah this kind of arrangement is quite typical in Finnish hairdressers. It's even cheaper to cut your hair at a hairdresser school though.


----------

